# For sale



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

ROSS Momentum LT Reel 3.5 with Line also a G Loomis 8WT GLX CrossCurrent. Combo 500.00 Reel 275.00 Rod 275.00 Reel Used once and put away. Stick used four or five times.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Shit that's like half price.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*Just time to get rid of closet queens*

I dont ever use it because I am afraid Ill break the rod or reel. So its time to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I never fished my fly rods for fear of breakage, I'd never fly fish!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL Well I like the set up you sold me best is the other half of it. Love the Echo Ion reel also.


----------



## smithma87 (Jul 14, 2014)

I would be interested, especially in the reel. Do you happen to have warranty cards for them?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Reply as far as I know I have the box with everything in it at the house. The rod I bought from a guy who bought it to comedown here for a trip, and it has the G Loomis Tube but no card.


----------



## smithma87 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Delta. Let me know what you find at home. Also can you confirm the size of the reel? I was looking at Ross's site and they list the smallest size as a 4. 

Thanks!


----------



## smithma87 (Jul 14, 2014)

PM Sent

Thanks


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm interested in the 8wt CrossCurrent... how many peices?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

3 pieces on the rod, and the Reel is an Evolution LT 4


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

how to post photos from i phone 5?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

COMBO SOLD

Thanks to all.


----------

